# ISO the best easy cooking tool?



## proverbs (May 28, 2007)

i am a young male that doesnt have a lot of time to cook.  recently ive been tempted to buy those "3 minute meal" grillers/fryers/steamers, that you see on the info-mertials.  is there anything that any of you would recommend?


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2007)

proverbs said:
			
		

> i am a young male that doesnt have a lot of time to cook. recently ive been tempted to buy those "3 minute meal" grillers/fryers/steamers, that you see on the info-mertials. is there anything that any of you would recommend?


 
Hi, proverbs.  Welcome to DC

The best of the bunch is probably a Geroge Foreman grill or the Cuisinart or Krups equivalent.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 29, 2007)

I love my George Forman when I'm in a pinch and need something super fast.  The only things I've fixed so far though are hamburgers, chicken breasts and quesidillas (?spelling)....but they turn out great everytime. Cooks super fast and always moist.


----------



## evenstranger (May 29, 2007)

The most versatile cooking appliance I've ever used is a Rival electric skillet, especially when I was younger and in the dorms or apartments with little or no cooking space. I could fry, cook a burger or steak, boil... except for baking or sauces made from pan drippings, I can't think of much I couldn't do in my skillet. Usually run about $20-25.


----------



## Caine (May 29, 2007)

Get yourself a George Foreman G5 grill with the 5 interchangeable plates, and a pot you can boil water in, and you're all set to go.


----------



## proverbs (May 29, 2007)

sweet!  thanks for yor suggestions.

i researched all of the suggested products, and i think i will go with the G5.  its the most expensive one, but the most versatile.  thanks again!


----------



## Katie H (May 29, 2007)

I wholeheartedly endorse the Foreman grill idea and the electric skillet one.  I would add that a crockpot would be a good tool to add to your "tool" repertoire.

It may take a little forethought, but you would be rewarded with a delicious meal when all is said and done.


----------



## proverbs (May 30, 2007)

thanks, i will look into the crockpot.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 30, 2007)

I have owned several slow cookers.  I currently use the Hamilton Beach brand Stay & Go model as it has mtal handles spot-welded to the frame.  I had a Rival Crock Pot and was set to take a crock-full of chicken noodle soup to a pot luck.  I got to the joining space between my kitchen and living room when one of the plastic handles snapped off, spilling scalding-hot soup all over my carpet.  Fortunately, no one was burned.  But my soup was ruined, my slow cooker was shattered and my living room was a mess.  I also have a G.E. slow cooker that has plastic handles.  One of them cracked as well.  Fortunately, I had just begun to lift it from the counter when the crack appeared.  Needless to say, it still works, but doesn't go anywhere.

The Hamilton Beach version also has snap on holders to secure the lid, with a rubber membane on the lit edges to prevent spills while traveling.  I know this sounds like a comercial, but it isn't, and I have no financial interest in Hamilton Beach.  But his cooking vessel has worked very well for me, carrying a full-to-the-brim load of soups, chili's, and other assorted meals to various functions.

There's my two-cents worth of advice.

Seeeeeeya' Goodweed of the North


----------



## Ron W. (May 30, 2007)

One of my favorite small appliances is the "Pizza Pazzazz"

Not only is it great for fixing pizza it also works for most smaller sized frozen foods.

French fries, fish sticks, breaded mushrooms, pizza rolls and poppers are just a few to cook on it.

Also-consider getting a microwave.


----------



## Run_Out (May 30, 2007)

Same here Goodweed, I received one for XMas and I really like it. The lid keeps the moisture from escaping and it really does a nice job. 

later


----------



## YT2095 (May 30, 2007)

get yourself one of these puppies 
Tabletop Oven - reviews, compare UK prices, buy online
something like that and you can`t go wrong!


----------

